
Selecting a Database for an Algorithmic Trading System - Bostonian
https://medium.com/prooftrading/selecting-a-database-for-an-algorithmic-trading-system-2d25f9648d02
======
1996
Been there done that.

Selecting a database is the least of your worries. And you learn to live with
the limitations - for example, in clickhouse you add a millisecond and a
microsecond field.

Litteraly every solution listed will work, as the database will only be used
to persist your data. Your trading will NOT use your database in any way
except to load the data when you start (and potentially restart) your bots.

What really matters is 1) execution, 2) network performance and finally 3)
good data

Language, database etc are just tools. This is a case of premature
optimization.

